# Overhead Bin Space - CRJ700/ CRJ900 Aircraft???



## uop1497

Hi  

Does anyone here know size of the head bin space of air craft CRJ700/ CRJ900 . 

We plan to have two carry on and 1 check bag . My carry on luggage  size (22"X15"X10") . I just wonder if it will fit the head bin space .  

Thank you


----------



## dioxide45

I doubt the 22" bag will fit. They are very small overhead bins on the CRJ aircraft. They will make you gate/plane side check them. You pick them up on the tarmac when you get off the plane.

If you have a tight connection this can be a real aggravating experience. I recently flew on a CRJ through Charlotte and it was late getting in. Our connecting gate was on the other side of the airport (US Airways). It was torture watching them slowly unload all the plane side checked bags and wheel the big cart around for everyone to grab them. We did make our connection with only a few seconds to spare.


----------



## uop1497

Too bad for us , we have to fly the CRJ700 / CRJ900 both ways (departure and return)

We will change plane at LAX . I have 45 minutes ( for departure fly) and 1.5 hrs (for return fly) . I did not know I must pick it the carry on luggage up before re- boarding again.  Our final destination is HNL airport .

By the way, If I must pick up the carry on before re boarding for my next fly. Does it mean I will need to go the security check again??? Can someone who know , please clarify it for me


----------



## Passepartout

I think you should call your airline. Some take gate-checked bags to the carousel with all the rest, while some are allowed to pick up at plane-side. Obviously if it goes to the baggage carousel, you'll be delayed there and also have to go through security again. Your connection is too tight for that. Only your airline can answer your question. Not us.

Your bag is 47" cumulative and most airlines will accommodate 45". Some of the newer CRJ's have bigger overhead compartments, but it's impossible to tell which you'll be on.

If your large carry on goes to the carousel at LAX, I'd sure think about paying to check a larger bag through to HNL and carrying on a smaller bag.

Jim


----------



## dougp26364

We have 21 inch hard side spinner cases we purchased from Brookstone that fit in the overhead of the CR7. They are never over stuffed or expanded. Keep in mind that all CR7's are not created equal. Sometimes our cases fit, other times they don't. I'm not 100% certain of the width of the case. I suppose you could look it up on the Brookstone website.


----------



## Kay H

If you go to the airline website, they usually have a page that tells you the dimensions necessary for carry-on luggage.  I always check this out before I pack.


----------



## dioxide45

Kay H said:


> If you go to the airline website, they usually have a page that tells you the dimensions necessary for carry-on luggage.  I always check this out before I pack.



The problem is that they provide the maximum dimensions for the airline but the smaller regional aircraft still won't hold carry on bags of that size even if it is within the dimensions mentioned on the website.


----------



## KevJan

If you are flying on a CRJ your luggage will not be sent to the carousel, it will be available for pickup as you leave the plane, plenty of time to make your connections.


----------



## uop1497

I contacted Delta airline before posting my question here. 

The representative told me that if my carry on luggage does not fit the head bin, they will check in at the gate for me. However, they did not say whether I can get it at the exit door (leading into terminal for my connection fly, LAX to HNL) . 

I will limit to one carry on luggage and will post an update after this trip.


----------



## Pat H

I fly on a lot of smaller aircraft. I have never had my gate checked luggage sent to the luggage carousel.


----------



## x3 skier

Those aircraft have a first class section and bigger overhead bins than the earlier versions. I actually have not flown them but the comparable model from Embraer have one side with pretty good capacity and the other, not so much, at least in First Class. (Always have gotten an upgrade so never have flown steerage on a RJ with first class).  

Anything gate checked plane side has always been delivered to the same or similar location at arrival.

You can check seatguru.com for more info on the 700/900.

Cheers


----------



## PigsDad

Pat H said:


> I fly on a lot of smaller aircraft. I have never had my gate checked luggage sent to the luggage carousel.


It totally depends on the carrier -- some do, some don't.  I know Allegiant sends all gate checked bags to luggage claim.

And even if your carry-on _could _fit in the overhead bin, there is always the possibility that the overhead bins are full before you board so you will be forced to gate check anyway.

Kurt


----------



## Passepartout

Here at the home airport, Embraers are the 'big' airplanes. All gate checked bags go to the carousel with all the rest of the luggage. So it depends on the airline and the airport.

OP, call the airline.

Jim


----------



## dioxide45

I have found that if it is a plane that will hold the larger bag and there just isn't room for it (because the plane is full), they will gate check to baggage claim at your destination. I notice this on AirTran. If it is a smaller plane on a carrier that flies these for regional flights and you connect to larger aircraft, they gate check and you pick up plane side.


----------



## dougp26364

Pat H said:


> I fly on a lot of smaller aircraft. I have never had my gate checked luggage sent to the luggage carousel.



Frontier Airlines has started insisting on gate checking to the final destination and do not allow you to pick up your luggage at the planeside. It's the major reason I've stopped flying them. They had been on my favorites list because they were using a larger Embrair jet with good overhead bin space. But they've become aggressive with taking carry on bags and checking them with the regular luggage.

USAir also attempted to check out carry on bags at the gate as if they were checked luggage until I complained sternly that there were reasons I was carrying the luggage and the expense of items in the bags. 

United has taken Frontiers place on our favorites list. They still allow plane side pickup for gate checked carry on bags. Delta and Amearican did as well the last time we flew them.


----------



## uop1497

Hello

Here is my updates !!!!!

We flew from home airport to LAX. It seems to me that the gate agent issued the red luggage tag for all carry on luggage because they knows the head bin won't fit .
After we landed on LAX, they sorted out all luggage with red tags and brought up for passengers to pick up at the airplane's door ( right after they got off the plane) .

Although we had 45 minutes to catch our connection fly , we barely made it because our small plan was departed late from home airport .


----------



## Pat H

I exclusively fly UA & AA so I should have stated that earlier. The reason I use a carryon is so I don't have to go to baggage claim in the first place. Sure hope that doesn't change.


----------



## sfwilshire

Passepartout said:


> I think you should call your airline. Some take gate-checked bags to the carousel with all the rest, while some are allowed to pick up at plane-side. Obviously if it goes to the baggage carousel, you'll be delayed there and also have to go through security again.



Flying out of a small airport, I have gate checked bags hundreds of times. I've never seen them go the baggage carousel except for a few times when they voluntarily checked the bag through to the destination. My true gate-checked bags have always been on the tarmac, at the end of the jetway or at the top of the jetway delivered by elevator.

Sheila


----------



## travelguy

sfwilshire said:


> Flying out of a small airport, I have gate checked bags hundreds of times. I've never seen them go the baggage carousel except for a few times when they voluntarily checked the bag through to the destination. My true gate-checked bags have always been on the tarmac, at the end of the jetway or at the top of the jetway delivered by elevator.



I have had my "gate-check" carry-on sent to the baggage carousel twice on small commuter planes.  I know that one was explained as an equipment issue that prevented jetway pick-up and the other was unexplained.  I fly out of a small airport and virtually all the flights out have limited overhead space so gate-check is required.

It's also interesting that I've been denied most times that I've asked for my gate-check carry-on to be checked thru to my destination.


----------



## Passepartout

My experience has been that IF the commuter plane uses a jetway for passengers, the gate-checked luggage goes with the rest of it to the carousel. IF passengers disembark onto the tarmac, gate-checked bags are returned to them at that point, plane-side. Obviously there will be exceptions to either scenario, that's just been my experience. I still maintain that if it's THAT important to make a tight connection, don't carry on any bag that even might hint at needing to gate check.

Jim


----------



## sfwilshire

travelguy said:


> It's also interesting that I've been denied most times that I've asked for my gate-check carry-on to be checked thru to my destination.



I don't typically request it, but I've had several opportunities where the flights were booked full and they were trying to speed up the loading process. Probably mostly Delta, though I don't really remember. I'm always first in line to volunteer when they offer if I have a stop on the way, which I usually do. 

The only time I ask, they had suggested that passengers in the last two zones to load check their bags through to their destination. It was a bigger plane, but it was obvious that the overheads were all going to be full long before everyone boarded. I was in an earlier zone, but ask pleasantly if they would like mine as well and they cheerfully agreed.

I miss the good old days of two free checked bags on every flight.

Sheila


----------

